# Low hcg levels at 5 weeks



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
Just wondering how many of you girls had low hcg to begin with. My lmp I didn't monitor OV and essentially took a break from TTC. Long history of problems and I decided to give myself a break. 

Low and behold 5w and positive IC. Had bloods checked yesterday and an internal scan. Scan didn't show anything except thickened endometrium and corpus outrun on right ovary. I have no right tube so presuming right ovulated and left caught it... Well I hope. Bloods came back as 185 which after googling :dohh: I think may be on the lower side and I should prepare for an impending MC.

Quick history... Ectopic and right tube removed 09/2009, chemical Jan 2010, blighted ovum April 2010, baby girl conceived june2010 and born via ecs feb 2011- acupuncture and herbs baby! 


Looking for hope....:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## MamaTex

Your HCG falls within the wide range of results one can get. It is more important that the HCG increases (preferably doubles) within a 48 hour or so period. I would not look for an impending miscarriage until you at least get one more blood draw to check for HCG!! My first HCG draw was less than 50 (sorry I don't remember the exact number) but it went up! Now I am 29 weeks and 1 day. Don't lose hope just yet!!


----------



## Minimin

Mama tex - thanks for you message and success story! I had second bloods done this morning and am waiting in the nurse to call back with results. 

I just feel so scared it is failing- I don't really feel pregnant other than those I mentioned above and I have such a horrible history. 

Thanks again for your message. I know they should double every 2-3 days so fingers crossed 

Congrats on your pregnancy too


----------



## Katiie

I had my hcg tested and got the results yesterday. 
It measured 65...

I have no idea how pregnant I am but I know it's not much at all!

Having my next test next week. 
Scared.


----------



## dairymomma

I've had my hcg levels start out in the low 200s but have been fine later on. It's just important, as was mentioned above, that they double every 2-3 days. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## Minimin

Thanks dairymama and katiie. 
I got my second bloods back yesterday and they haven't doubled. They were around 240. I calculated around 40% rise which is too low for a normal pregnancy. 

I would love to here success stories but fear this is another MC, BO or worse Ectopic. I've just been advised to keep my eye out for anything unusual- severe cramping that paracetamol doesn't work on, bleeding etc otherwise I have more bloods Tuesday morning. 

Katiie- when is your next test?


----------



## MamaTex

Minimin any update? I know that increase is not the largest,but I am hoping you are just a slow riser.


----------



## vixie27

I would consider 40% a good raise x


----------



## dairymomma

Any news, Minimin? Sending hope and hugs your way!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies
Unfortunately it went down again and I miscarried last Thursday. Bleeding has turned to spotting and wasn't much more than a cramps period. Had an appt with the fertility specialist and he wasn't much helpful. My fsh is high 15.5 so my ovarian reserve is diminishing- not a suprise as I just turned 40. He won't do anymore tests as I can get pregnant naturally. I'm now looking into diet and lifestyle t help lower fsh. Acupuncture and herbs- wait a cycle and try again,

Thank you all so much for responding and taking the time to think of me. Forth miscarriage- and I was still so devastated!

Good luck to you all xxxxxxxx


----------



## vixie27

Oh I'm so sorry sweetie, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dairymomma

Oh gosh, I am so sorry for your loss! I've had 6 mc total and I know it's not a fun thing to go through. I, too, looked into diet and lifestyle changes because it was something I could control when I couldn't control the fact that I kept (and keep) miscarrying. I've lost some weight (not as much as I would have liked but some) and I'm making healthier choices but we did find out low progesterone levels are at least part of my problem and there isn't much I can do for that right now. Either way, getting healthy is good for YOU so stay positive and I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## MamaTex

I just read the update. I was wondering about you. I am sorry :(


----------

